# mouse & keyboard stopped working after xorg upgrade



## Business_Woman (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,
I recently decided to upgrade Xorg-server to the latest version 1.5 i think(?). After the upgrade my mouse and keyboard no longer works.I read the notes in UPDATING about mouse & keyboard now beeing configured through HAL daemon.
Where do i start?


//Business_Woman


----------



## ale (Mar 18, 2009)

There are been a lot of discussion in the forum about that, so you may starting doing some searches.
Summarizing, you can build xorg with or without hal.
If you built it with hal, make sure hald (and dbus) are started before starting Xorg and do not enable moused. You can start hal from your /etc/rc.conf.
(It seems that) some other hal tweaks, like editing an xml file, may be needed if you are using a keyboard layout other than _us_.
Else, just add the option to your xorg configuration as described in UPDATING, and everything should work as before.


----------



## Business_Woman (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmm, it seems like the keymap is set correctly after you run setxkbmap se. Could you get around the xml file editing by just running the command at startup, in .xinitrc or .xsession?


----------



## lme@ (Mar 21, 2009)

If you don't want to use an xml file, you can just add

```
setxkbmap se &
```
to .xinitrc / .xsession before the WM is loaded.


----------



## Business_Woman (Mar 22, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> If you don't want to use an xml file, you can just add
> 
> ```
> setxkbmap se &
> ...



Thank you darling....


----------



## Business_Woman (Mar 22, 2009)

However i noticed something strange. When running the `setxkbmap se` command from .xinitrc the keyboard layout is set correctly, however when using either backspace or the arrow keys to move forwards or backwards, the cursor(?) moves just one step, even when holding down backspace or one of the arrow keys.

This does not happen when the setxkbmap se command is issued in X.

Any ideas?


----------



## akdb2004 (Mar 22, 2009)

Business_Woman said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I recently decided to upgrade Xorg-server to the latest version 1.5 i think(?). After the upgrade my mouse and keyboard no longer works.I read the notes in UPDATING about mouse & keyboard now beeing configured through HAL daemon.
> Where do i start?
> 
> ...



Yep, I've just been through this as well
You may find your solution here
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2804

The added lines in /etc/rc.conf & /etc/X11/xorg.conf
got my USB mouse working again
Good luck


----------



## jemate18 (Mar 24, 2009)

Might want also to look into these thread  post#99 works for me..

Regards,


----------



## Wrathchild (Mar 24, 2009)

*Possible solution*

You can add the following lines in your xorg.conf file:

*Section "ServerFlags"
	Option	"AllowEmptyInput"	"false"
EndSection
*

I had the same problem, but the previous thing solved the problem.
I'm sorry, but my english is really bad.


----------

